# Possible URI symptoms? Need advice!



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I tend to worry too much, and be borderline neurotic sometimes... But around 5 years ago, I received a ****atiel that had pneumonia at the time I got it. I had no idea until an hour before he died, when he started drooping at the bottom of its cage with bubbles coming out of his nose. When we took him to the vet, it was too late. He was sneezing over that one week I had him, but I thought it was the dry air in my apartment. Because of this unfortunate incident, I tend to fixate on things a bit much.

I have also never had a hedgehog before. I'm afraid that I'm overlooking things that I think are minor. I don't want anything to go wrong.... And guides/books are helpful, but I like to hear what real people have to say.

Anyways, here's all the info. 
-I gave him an oatmeal bath about a week ago because of his uncomfortable quilling. He was a bit balled up when I put him in, but when he touched the water, he sprang to life. He snorted a few times, I think he got a bit of water in his nose. I don't think it was much at all, since he's only snorted twice, but I don't know how much it takes to make a hedgie sick.
-He's been licking his nose/lips. But he's been doing that since the day I got him. He doesn't do it SUPER frequently, but he does it fairly often.
-His nose is wet, but I don't think there's any extra/abnormal discharge.
-Sometimes when he's sniffing at something, there is a small whistling noise. It's not all the time, but it's happened occasionally for only a few seconds at a time since the day I got him. Is this normal?
-He trembles a bit as I hold him. Like, normal-seeming rodent trembling, compared to other small pets I've handled. Do they typically do this? Books never said anything about this...
-A day or two ago he had a small sneezing fit. He sneezed about three to four times in a row, licking his nose a lot. But he hasn't sneezed since then. At least, not during the daytime when I take him out.
-He's eating a good amount of food, no decrease in appetite.
-Although I'm ashamed to admit it, he's gone without an exercise wheel for a week. My dad built the first one for me, and had to redesign it because it wasn't working too well. I should have the new one by Monday at the latest. He's active when I take him out in the middle of the day. He runs around, buries his face in things, and plays with stuff, so he's at least getting a little bit of exercise. And I hear him playing with things in the middle of the night.

Does anything sound out of the ordinary? What do I really need to watch out for? How much does it usually cost to take a hedgehog to a vet? I have a good vet nearby, and I have enough money just in case something happens, but I'm not made of money...
But I would do anything to make sure he's happy and healthy.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I asked this question yesterday about my hedgie, and I got this reply

"If he is sneezing consistently over a whole day or two, I would be worried - it's possible he just inhaled some dust or something and had a sneezing fit, but if it lasts a while it's definitely a concern. Many say to look for mucous from the nose, but it's not always present in URIs, so if he's sneezing even with no nasal discharge I'd still get him to the vet. Treating him if he does have an infection isn't too complicated, you'll just need to get a round of antibiotics into him to make sure to clear it up before it gets worse. "

My other hedgie used to that trembling thing sometimes accompanied with a low growl like sound, and the little guy I have now makes whistleing and snuffling noises if he gets near anything dusty and needs to sneeze it out. And hedgehogs normally lick their nose a fair bit, I'd imagine only an increased amount means a URI.

If you are very worried though a vet visit might be a good idea to put your mind at rest and guarantee your hedgie is ok!


----------

